# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  dual client gw2 how to do it?

## merry

Anyone managed so far to log several gw2 clients on the same pc ? If yes could you explain how to do it ?

kind regards,

----------


## mazer

isn't that hard to find...
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo/...nt-loader.html ([Release] Multiclient Loader)

----------

